# Paying You To Give Me Sanrio Gifts



## Megaroni (Mar 26, 2021)

I will buy Sanrio gifts from you!! I can do things from new horizons and nh bells and nmts, you can put something worth a lot of bells in your pocket camp shop and I can buy it from you, I can give you fr, and if you have other ideas just let me know!


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi, I don’t think you are able to add gifts to your market box. I was interested in finding out so I did try but it wasn’t possible. You would need to either send gifts to your friends and hope they return or add someone to your friends list. Then you would be able to receive the items.


----------



## Megaroni (Mar 26, 2021)

Roxxy said:


> Hi, I don’t think you are able to add gifts to your market box. I was interested in finding out so I did try but it wasn’t possible. You would need to either send gifts to your friends and hope they return or add someone to your friends list. Then you would be able to receive the items.


Oh sorry, I meant I'll pay people to send me gifts. I'll edit to clarify this


----------



## Roxxy (Mar 26, 2021)

megantron said:


> Oh sorry, I meant I'll pay people to send me gifts. I'll edit to clarify this


Add me and I will send you a gift for free  it would be nice if you would return but absolutely no pressure


----------



## Livia (Apr 1, 2021)

I could trade sanrio gifts for friendship blossom gifts or spring clover gifts.


----------

